# They all be gone!!!!!



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

Just had an email come across my desk that all ND Nonresident Waterfowl Liscences have been sold. See you all next year!!!!!!

ps. Did you think they would sell them all???? I did not. Tom


----------



## Doug Panchot (Mar 1, 2002)

Boy, that was a lot quicker than what I thought.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

The Forum this morning had a short story on this and they quoted a gnf rep as sayings they thought they could have sold 2000 more. I think they would have sold many more than that, more like 35,000 total they way it has been increasing every year. There's going to be pressure now on the gov. to increase the cap for next year. I think the duck areas would be hard pressed to have more than the numbers of hunters there are this year. I've hunted several areas this year and there is much pressure everywhere. It's hard to find areas with out driving many miles that don't have another party hunting it, especially on FRI, SAT and SUN.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

It's kinda like Cabbage patch kids syndrome at Xmas time.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

To be honest, I thought they would have been sold out sooner.


----------

